# NorCal get together??



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Anybody in the Northern CA area interested in getting the goldens together to play?? I'm in Davis, but I'm willing to travel a bit!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Would you travel to San Diego for it?  hahaha


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Would you travel to San Diego for it?  hahaha


haha, I wish! You could travel here though!!! 

I do miss San Diego though...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If we weren't moving to NM soon, I would be interested.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

We may be in Pleasanton area somewhat soonish, but doesn't look like that's even all that close to Davis. And we might not even bring the dogs.. haven't decided yet.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I could go to Pleasanton !!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> We may be in Pleasanton area somewhat soonish, but doesn't look like that's even all that close to Davis. And we might not even bring the dogs.. haven't decided yet.


Pleasanton isn't too bad! Let me know if you bring the doggies! Paul and I have family friends in Dublin so we are out that way every now and again.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Pleasanton isn't too bad! Let me know if you bring the doggies! Paul and I have family friends in Dublin so we are out that way every now and again.



Yea we'd either be staying with Jeff's mom and grandma or his sister and her husband and 3 very small kids, so we're thinking bringing the dogs will be kind of too much for both those situations.. if we end up staying in a hotel we may bring the dogs just to save on the cost of boarding them... we'll see. Either way I will let you know if I'll be up there!


----------



## PennysMom8179 (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone still in Northern Cali that whats to do a GR playdate? My pup is still working on all her shots but should be done in 2 months. Any takers I'm in the East Bay Area, near Oakland.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

I would be interested in meeting up for a play date. I'm in San Jose, CA. My golden, Jake is almost 8 months.


----------

